# Is Streets of Mumbai launched?



## redhat (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the game the Streets of Mumbai launched??
If yes, where can I get  it??
sources like NDTV claim that its launched, but nearby stores do not have the game with them... 
I  am dying desperatly to play this one game...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

me too.... waiting to play that game !


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

wrong section  should be inn gamerz


----------



## redhat (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, thought this being a question, deserved to be in QnA, can the mods please do the needful???


----------



## confused (Apr 8, 2008)

i read it will be priced extremely cheap ..........
BTW here is the official site


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, this will be first game purchase when they release.


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 8, 2008)

when is it ot be launchd>?


----------

